# Back Massage for PPMV survivors' Neuro issues



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

PPMV survivors who have a Neurological Legacy that inclused Star Gazing, Twisted-Head positions, tremors, trotting around backwards, or other variations, can be greatly comforted and helped in overcoming these issues, by a few weeks series of Back Massages.


I will try and get a little Vieo made to show some of the techniques, so bear with me on that.



The basic Massage Techniques are elements of the old Chineese 'Tui Na', which used the Thumb tip pads, and, specific directional deep tissue manipulations, as well as soft 'pinching', to help cleanse Muscles of built up toxins and the attending achyness, cramping or pain and constellated stresses these involve, also aiding in improving circulation and Nerve flow performance of these areas.


I wish I would have started doing this a long time ago, but, I did not think of doing it for these Birds untill only a year and a half or so ago.


The ones I have done it with all showed clear and definite improvements in their standing, pecking, poise and Head positions, some improving even to where you would never guess they had ever been a backward-scooting, upsidedown Head Bird.


Ideally, one could research Accupressure 'Points' as they are on a Pigeon, if such are known or charted, or, merely suppose they are probably about the same from people to Bird, and, allow the Massage Regimen to incoprporate more informed and specifically intentional adderess of those particularly applicible Nodes, Points and Meridians.


As it is, even a naive and careful succession of these Massages ( such as do ) of say, every other day, for a few weeks, and now and then there-after, can work wonders in helping the Twisty or Upside-down Head PPMV Survivor to enjoy greatly less stress, better co-ordination, better ( or even normal ) poise and posture, and, to be able to trot along forwards and have a greatly more normal Life.


Plus, usually these Pigeons ( unless handled a lot and accepting suring and after the course of their illness ) are very shy, terrified of people or being touched, and all round streesed out and worried anyway, knowing they are at such a dis-advantage, and, a succession of Massages, beginning very gently and softly and so on to guide them into it, soon finds they are looking forward to the massage, are all 
'wiggles' and 'nods' come trotting over for Massage Time, and, they are no longer worried or afraid about being touched, handled or picked up, thus, allowing a great reduction of stress on that score alone.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

You Tube Video which shows some people-scale techniques of Tui Na -


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TT2pZh8ts&NR=1


Not very good, but, better than nothing as for showing what it is I have in mind.


People of course are big and 'beefy' and things can and must be done to their scale.

Pigeons, are small, strong for their Size, but, small, sensitive, and in most PPMV survivor cases, they do not like being handled, and their sense of Balance is very easily offended, so...

One starts out very gently, very sensitively, having the Pigeon standing on a Twoel draped over one's Lap as one sits...even cupping one's right Hand over the Bird's Head, as the left Hand's finger tips and or thumb, begin to lighty pressareas of the Shoulders, shoulders-to-Neck area, and along the sides of the Spine, going toward the Tail.


I usually just have the Pigeon laying down on a small folded Towel on my Lap, so the Bird is facing me, and, laying in the hollow between my Thighs, allowing me to do symetrical Muscle work with both hand's fingers.


When new to them, the Pigeon will insist to stand, and, after a few sessions will be comfortable enough to lay down instead, where, it all is then easier to do.


Once over some of the initial strangeness or shyness they may feel...as soon as one starts finding specific pressures and massage motions of or to the Muscles which the Bird likes how it feels, you will see the Pigeopn sort of 'glow' and or even get like a wiggley happy Puppy way about them...you can a sense of definite pleasure and relief in ther facial expression and Eyes, and, in how if you stop for a moment, they have a look of very positively waiting for you to continue.



I do their Shoulders, down to and into their Arm Pits, up into the base of the Neck...Lower Jaw top of Neck areas, Forehead...Back...


Their Backs of course are ridgid, unlike Mammals, so one can not really massage the sides of the Spine as deeply as one can on say, a Cat or Dog or person, but, within the limits of their structure one can softly work on the sides of the Spine all the way down to the Tail area...just doing finger tip pressing lightly and making tiny circular motions, then moving a 1/4 inch or so and continueing, doing both sides of the Spine as one goes.


Shoulder Muscles can be kneaded ( to their scale of course ) by circular motions of a pressing finger tip pad, or, in softly partially sort of 'pinching' a dab of the flesh there and sort of rolling it between the finger tips or gently pulling and making small circular motions with it, then, moving a 1/4 inch or so and repeating.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

A wonderful idea! I'm a nurse and a firm believer in "laying on hands". It's been shown to improve circulation and I'm sure the massage has many other benefits as well.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I will try the massage too (actually John is better at that sort of thing than I am so I will ask him to do it) ...it can't hurt and the survivors with neurological issues can do with all the help they can get. I will report back on any results, maybe try before and after videos?


doveone52, I have never tried the laying on of hands, but that is something that I have been meaning to try ever since I found an article about it when Pip was having a radiotherapy session at Cambridge University Veterinary centre. I must get down to that too!

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Gee, I bet this would help me, too
Daryl


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very interesting. I bet this would help birds that had other problems leaving them with neuro issues? I have a couple birds that seem to be "not all there" sometimes. Perfectly healthy now of course, but they're just sorta loopy occasionally.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Very interesting. I bet this would help birds that had other problems leaving them with neuro issues? I have a couple birds that seem to be "not all there" sometimes. Perfectly healthy now of course, but they're just sorta loopy occasionally.




Who knows?


Might help.

The least it would do, once the Bird and you get into it and have done a few sessions, is allow them to be a more relaxed, and happier, even if still 'Loopy'.


Lol...


One simple way to start - 


Have them standing facing you...Table Top height...cup your Hands around their Wings and Sides, gently...Thumbs then are naturally able to reach their Back...


Softly run your Thumb tips down their mid line of their Back, so you are getting what would be each side of their Spine...just softly, lightly, make sure they are 'Okay' with it, with how it feels, and, gradually add just a little pressure. Do the middle area, and gradually increase the space between the Thumb tips so that you progress outward to do the sides longwise, then back in again...all of this from shoulders toward Tail, in that dorection only.


Do the Shoulders this way also, tips of your Thumb pads, reach down a little and pressing lihtly come around and over to the Back...do the little raised Muscle-mass spot which is at the center of their upper back just before their back ends and the sort of dip occures where their Neck emerges with little circular motions as well for that area...and so the sides of that deeper area, each side of where their Neck comes out of their shoulders, get massages also.


Just light Thumb tip passes, always in one direction only, toward their Tail...



When into the shoulders and each side of the deeper recess where their Neck comes out, small circular motions as well as passes outward, are good.


Never go back and forth on their long axis, back and forth is alright on a perpendicular axis...and circular motions are alright to do.


Mkae sure they like what you are doing, be very sensitive, and attentive to their responses.

Once they are accepting this and feeling into this, it is easier to move onto more, and or using more pressure for some areas also, and or move on to their being compliant, and relaxed and happy with it, since they then know what to expect and they feel positive about it.

So one has to begin very gently and lightly, since this will be a new thing for them, and they might be nervous or confused about what it is or what to expect.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I just won a little el-cheapo Digitial Video Camera on e-bay...so, I will soon see about posting some simple Videos showing some of the 'Massage' routines and techniques.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Think this would help get a bird ready for the next race? Lets say your bird got home from a 500 mi race and you wanted it ready for next weeks 600.
Dave


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It would likely do them good...before or after a Race.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The "hands-on" approach is a wonderful idea and has many therapeutic benefits! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

